# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  GmailAIO 2009

## Evgen1313

*GmailAIO 2009*
*Год выпуска:* 2009
*Оф. сайт:* http://www.gmail.com 
*Разработчик:* Sam/Google
*Платформа:* Windows
*Язык интерфейса:* Aнглийский
*Совместимость с Vista:* Полная
*Патч:* Присутствует

*О программе*
В состав данного пакета входят самые лучшие и самые популярные программы для работы с самым лучшим почтовым сервисом 2009 года. 
Gmail услуга электронной почты от американской компании Google. Предоставляет доступ к почтовым ящикам через веб-интерфейс и по протоколам POP3, SMTP и IMAP.
Сервис предлагает для хранения почты более 7311 мегабайт (по данным на 1 апреля 2009 года) пространства, и это число постоянно увеличивается с 1 апреля 2005 года, когда, в честь годовщины запуска сервиса, доступный объём был увеличен с 1 ГБ до 2 ГБ. Этому анонсу сопутствовало обещание, что Google будет увеличивать предлагаемый пользователям объём.

*Gmail*
*Скрытый текст**Основные преимущества почты Gmail*

Использование безопасного соединения. В отличие от многих бесплатных и даже некоторых платных почтовых сервисов, Gmail предлагает подключение по шифрованному каналу по протоколам SMTP/POP3/IMAP, а также веб-интерфейс через шифрованное соединение по протоколу HTTPS.Отсутствие записи IP-адресов в присоединяемых заголовках письма. В большинстве остальных почтовых сервисов IP-адрес отправителя записывается (Received from).Просмотр журнала доступа к аккаунту, с указанием IP-адресов, протокола доступа (браузер, мобильное устройство, POP3 и т. д.) и времени, а также информации о том, работают еще ли где-нибудь под этой учётной записью. Если пользователь по какой-либо причине забыл выйти из соответствующей учётной записи, например, на рабочем месте, с помощью интерфейса Gmail он можетВариант «только HTML» позволяет значительно уменьшить количество загружаемой информации, тем самым предоставляя быстрый доступ к веб-интерфейсу даже при узкополосном доступе в интернет. В свою очередь, в связи с большим объёмом передаваемой информации стандартным веб-интерфейсом, прямо во время его загрузки можно перейти в режим «только HTML» и включить его загрузку автоматически.Почти полное отсутствие рекламы значительно снижает объем необходимой для загрузки информации (по сравнению с сервисами, содержащими графическую и flash-рекламу). Рекламные ссылки полностью отсутствуют в режиме «только HTML», и присутствуют только при прочтении объёмных писем как контекстная реклама в виде текста на панели справа.Более 7,3 гигабайт дискового пространства для писем (по состоянию на 6 марта 2009; объём постоянно возрастает в автоматическом режиме). Тем не менее, размер одного принимаемого или отсылаемого письма не может превышать 20 мегабайт.

*Другие особенности*

Просмотр обсуждений. Метод категоризации сообщений, при котором Gmail отслеживает отдельные «обсуждения» — исходное сообщение с цепочкой ответов на него (максимальное число писем в цепочке — 100). Цепочки создаются автоматически, однако их нельзя создавать вручную.Ярлыки. Письма не заносятся в папки, а делятся по категориям, которые пользователь может дополнять и изменять. Эффективность этого механизма несколько выше, чем более традиционного с папками, поскольку реализуется возможность комбинирования различных сочетаний ярлыков. Существуют «стандартные» ярлыки, например inbox (Входящие) или chats (Чаты). Возможность пока недостаточно явно представлена в интерфейсе — для работы с комбинированными метками пользователь должен использовать специальный синтаксис поля «Поиск» (например, для того чтобы увидеть все истории разговора с ярлыками друзья, нужно набрать в поиске in:chats in:семья)
[*Архивация. При большом объёме ящика электронной почты не нужно удалять письма для освобождения объёма, достаточно снять с них ярлык inbox (Входящие) чтобы отправить их в архив.Автосохранение. При редактировании сообщений раз в минуту выполняется автоматическое сохранение черновика письма, для предотвращения потери данных в случае выключения питания или других сбоев.Развитый список контактов. Для каждого собеседника могут задаваться фотография, адреса и телефоны. Также реализована подстановка адресов из списка, который отображается при наборе текста в строке «кому» по имени пользователя или его электронному адресу, набранному даже частично.«Горячие клавиши». Использование сочетаний клавиш для ускорения работы с приложением. Возможность использования сочетаний клавиш является редкой для почтовых интернет-сервисов.Поддержка RSS. Благодаря ей можно читать письма с помощью других RSS-клиентов, например, из персонализованных страниц поисковых сайтов msn.com, yahoo.com и самого google.com, программы Microsoft Deskbar. Это даёт возможность проверять почту, не подключаясь к веб-интерфейсу.Встроенная проверка орфографии. Автоматически определяет язык сообщения и предлагает варианты написания ошибочных слов.Встроенный чат. Сообщения могут доставляться не только с помощью почтовых протоколов, но и через протокол Jabber, благодаря чему пользователи могут обмениваться мгновенными сообщениями, используя веб-интерфейс почтового ящика, программу Google Talk, либо любые другие, поддерживающие Jabber.Почта на собственном домене. Возможность использования при работе со службой Gmail собственного доменного имени, и создания в нём большого числа почтовых ящиков, каждый из которых может использовать все преимущества Gmail. При этом для доменов, зарегистрированных не с помощью партнёров Google, потребуется специальная настройка и DNS-сервер. Данная возможностью является частью предоставляемого Google сервиса — Google Apps.Работа в оффлайне. Позволяет пользоваться почтовым ящиком даже при отсутствии подключения к интернету. Оффлайн-доступ к Gmail обеспечивается с помощью технологии Google Gears, которая сохраняет приложение на жестком диске пользователя. В оффлайн-режиме пользователи могут читать пришедшие сообщения, а также писать письма, которые будут автоматически отправлены сразу после возобновления соединения к интернету.

*О файле / Скачать*
*Скрытый текст**Название:* gmailAIO.rar
*Формат:* Архив WinRAR
*Расширение:* *. RAR
*md5:* a8c4f9da3ba85e5b634a93b71eea369e 
*Размер:* 30.83 MB

*Состав пакета*

GMAIL DRIVEGMAIL HACKINGGMAIL ICON CREATORGMAIL DESKTOP STUDIOGMAIL ACCOUNT CREATORGMAIL PASSWORD RECOVERYFAKE GMAIL PAGE CREATORAND GMAIL ADDONSGMAIL DRIVEGMAIL 2GMAIL LODERGMAIL NOTIFIERP2M

*Скачать c HotFile.Com (~30 Mb)*

----------

